# *NEW* Klarus ST11 and ST2C



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just posted on the Klarus website.

1．CREE XM-L2 LED, delivering a maximum output of 900 ANSI lumens.
2．Patented Tail-cap & Side Switch design, allowing easy access to power settings.
3．Easy-access Strobe feature can activated at any time
4．Ergonomically designed for one-handed operation.
5．Specifically designed tail cap allows upright 'Candle' hands-free use.
6．Waterproof design rated to IPX-8 (waterproof to a depth of 2 meters). 
7．Stainless Steel bezel design protects the lens and reflector system from drops and impacts.
8．Intelligent control circuits balance brightness, run-time and heat emission for improved performance.
9．Optical lens system allows for illumination up to 100 meters.
10．Anti-shortcut design prevents accidental damage to internal electronics.























http://www.klaruslight.com/plist_show.php?id=52&lge=en









1. CREE XM-L2 LED with a lifespan of up to 50,000 hours
2. Lighting modes: High/Medium/Low/Moonlight/Strobe/SOS/Momentary
3. Working Voltage: 3.0V-8.4V
4. Battery: 18650*1/CR123A*2(do not use 16340 battery or any other battery over than 3.0V)
5. Body color: Gun Metal Grey
6. Reflector: Smooth reflector
7. Lens: Toughened ultra-clear glass
8. Dimensions: 133mm (Length) x 28mm (Head) x 22.4mm (Body)
9. Net weight: 79g (Excluding battery)

http://www.klaruslight.com/plist_show.php?id=59&lge=en


----------



## tobrien (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

good find, thanks!


----------



## jcw122 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

So it has a side switch and a back switch?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



jcw122 said:


> So it has a side switch and a back switch?



Yes.


----------



## Dubois (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Big leap from High of 900 lumen to medium of 225 lumen. I would imagine the high drop's down after a certain time (not clear from the specs), but I can't imagine it dropping to 225 lumen.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



Dubois said:


> Big leap from High of 900 lumen to medium of 225 lumen. I would imagine the high drop's down after a certain time (not clear from the specs), but I can't imagine it dropping to 225 lumen.









It looks like Klarus has spaced the modes for their specific tasks.


----------



## shelm (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

i think this is ugly flashlight!!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



shelm said:


> i don't trust Klarus lumens specs anymore.
> their ANSI lumens claims are way off compared to Fenix.
> 
> and this light?
> looks ugly, ridiculously heavy for what it is and has no special functions *yawn*



That it's ugly is your opinion. And ANSI rating is for every company the same.
And what for "special" functions are you looking for?


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

I think by special he may have referred to a more customizable UI. In a way it is true that this light is not offering anything new in terms of UI!


----------



## Overclocker (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

i think the mode spacing is good. looks great too.

i just have no idea how the UI works


----------



## AbnInfantry (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



Overclocker said:


> i think the mode spacing is good. looks great too.
> 
> i just have no idea how the UI works



This is just speculation, but I suspect you turn the light on/off using the tail button and change modes using the side switch. I like the fact the ST11 can tail stand (unlike the XT11), but wish it had a crenulated bezel like that of the XT11.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

I, too, have no idea how the UI works. Labrador, when you say "this light is not offering anything new in terms of UI!", does that mean you understand the UI? Can you explain it?


----------



## Overclocker (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



AbnInfantry said:


> This is just speculation, but I suspect you turn the light on/off using the tail button and change modes using the side switch. I like the fact the ST11 can tail stand (unlike the XT11), but wish it had a crenulated bezel like that of the XT11.



the side button is molded with the universal on/off symbol which suggests you could turn it on/off with that as well


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



Joe Talmadge said:


> I, too, have no idea how the UI works. Labrador, when you say "this light is not offering anything new in terms of UI!", does that mean you understand the UI? Can you explain it?



My understanding from the Klarus website is that the tail clicky activates the momentary on (whatever mode was last saved) and can activate strobe. It is unclear whether the tail clicky can turn the light on/off (I understand you can't permanently) and it seems it doesn't allow to cycle through modes.
On/off and mode cycling are done through the side switch. Don't take it for certain though as that's simply what I made out of the light description. In reality it could be different. : )

My comment about not offering anything new is that there are so many lights by now with a tail switch and a head side switch. Maybe I should have said the "switch set up" doesn't offer anything new. There are so many lights that have recently come out with a double switch setup that - regardless what switch does what - I seriously doubt this one will offer anything innovative. I could be wrong of course.

For me the two switches is a deal-breaker already: you can put as many switches as you want on light but unless they all do the same thing, they need to be either all on the head or all on tail switch (side, tail center, etc. doesn't matter).


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

I think the tail can be clicked or momentary, and the side switch will scroll through the modes. I am unclear as to if tail pressing also goes through modes or just activates strobe, etc. The other lights that seem to have this UI use the tail for a full on/off, but, if you turn it off at the side switch, its more a a standby mode.

I prefer the dual tail switch myself like on the XT's....but have not had enough examples with the other UI to really be dead against them....they can work for some scenarios just fine.


----------



## Overclocker (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

im' gonna speculate that based on klarus' "tactical" orientation that the tail is a forward clicky that always turns on at max (or double click for strobe), then side button changes modes

side button also turns it on at memorized setting

if it's like this then it's gonna be awesome!!!

and since the driver isn't on the tailcap anymore then perhaps no more PWM!


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



Labrador72 said:


> My comment about not offering anything new is that there are so many lights by now with a tail switch and a head side switch. Maybe I should have said the "switch set up" doesn't offer anything new. There are so many lights that have recently come out with a double switch setup that - regardless what switch does what - I seriously doubt this one will offer anything innovative. I could be wrong of course.



Thanks to you and everyone else who speculated on it. I think you're right insofar as it's the "switch setup" which isn't new. If some of the speculation here about the UI is correct, it does offer something innovative, I think. With most tail/side setups, from what I can tell, you need to change grips to use the side switch (or awkwardly use your pinky), and there's mode memory to try to help you avoid having to do so (fenix pd32 UE as an example). With this light, that isn't necessarily required ... if you want to use the light in pure tactical mode, you can do so from the tail switch, and it has an acceptable tactical interface (always start on high, forward-momentary, double click if you want strobe, although I'm skeptical that method of strobe initiation is useful), OR you can use it purely in utility mode from the side switch without ever having to touch the tail switch. 

This is actually pretty innovative: pure tactical mode from the tailswitch with overhand grip, pure utility mode from handshake grip with sideswitch, no reason to change grips if you don't want to, but instant access to strobe if you're surprised. That's *if* the speculation on the UI is correct. Which other lights are so well-suited for both types of uses in the same UI? Most UIs that try to address both, sacrifices either some of the utility convenience (e.g., Klarus's awesome XT interface, no way to turn light on in lower mode) or some of the tactical UI suitability (eg., don't *guarantee* that you always start on high, not forward-momentary, etc). This interface does both.

Don't know how many guys are out there like me: would like to have a light I can use for utility, but works for tactical use (w/ or w/o firearm). As such, I won't give up any of the tactical requirements (always turn on in high, forward-momentary, etc), but would like utility use to be convenient ... also, whereas I like overhand grip for tactical use, greatly prefer handshake grip for utility use. The number of lights that successfully execute a UI that does what I'd like is close to zero!


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

The Spark SL series actually have two switches: a tail and head one but unlike other lights with the same switch setup, both switches do exactly the same thing so you can choose the grip depending on your preference and the reason you are using the light for. On any mode, if you just double-click from either switch the light will go up to maximum brightness. With this kind of UI, even under stress or without thinking, the same action will trigger the same output regardless on how you hold the light and which switch you press which I personally find very good. The only potential downside really is that it doesn't have strobe.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Good point .... I don't look at not having strobe as a particularly big downside, actually. I'm a Spark fan, and the SL seems like a great choice for utility use only, if you want your choice of either grip. But for tactical use, there are big problems. Double-click to max is outright unacceptable for tactical use -- momentary on a single forward press, is the only one most people will accept (particularly anyone who has ever stress-trained), for good reason. Also, I've heard lots of stories about people mis-timing the presses on the Spark, has to be 10x worse under stress. Not that it's not a great light, sounds like a great multi-hold utility light, but unlike the Klarus, for me it doesn't do both tactical & utility well.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Some one needs to explain to Klarus that moonlight means less than 1 lumen.


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Maybe this improved led setup and mode spacing will bring us the XT11 MKII shortly?


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



MichaelW said:


> Some one needs to explain to Klarus that moonlight means less than 1 lumen.



And maybe tell Supbeam that "infinite brightness" does not mean what they think it means....

and so forth.


----------



## Nightster (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

900 lumens for 2.3 hours is impressive. The webite states they acheived the estimated runtimes using a 2200mAh 18650.
Thats pretty darn strong!


----------



## mattheww50 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

I have serious doubts that you can get 2.3 hours at 900 lumens. Do the arithmetic. If you use a 3100mah 18650 that is 1.35 Amps, which is about 5 watts, so you need 180 lumens per watt assuming the driver is 100% efficient, which it obviously isn't. At that power level and with current technology, there is no commercial LED that achieve that. So either it isn't 900 lumens for 2.3 hours, or isn't 2.3 hours at 900 lumens. The Cree data sheets suggest the real luminous efficiency at 6 watts is going to be around 120 lumens per watt. So my guess is that it may start at 900lumens, but will have to drop down considerably (to about 550 lumens) to get to the 2.3 hour claimed run time.


----------



## Overclocker (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*







not exactly what i was expecting...


----------



## kj2 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Like the fact you can turn it on with both switches. Don't like that tail-switch must be "on" for strobe.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

It looks like besides the ST11 Klarus will release an ST2C model too. It shown in this video shot at IWA Germany where they also show the ST11 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKqMA4_Nqwo


----------



## Overclocker (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



kj2 said:


> Like the fact you can turn it on with both switches. Don't like that tail-switch must be "on" for strobe.



well you can't turn it on using side switch if the tail (which is the main switch) is off


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Will wait for the XT12.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

So, there will be two new klarus lights on my watch/to-buy list


----------



## Overclocker (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

..............................


----------



## GA30067 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

I'm new on here....purchased the ST11 this week from goinggerar.com locally for $68 bucks. This light is bright! I mean really bright on high. The 225 lumens is also really bright. All in all a great light for the money!! A little large for carrying around all the time...but, okay for cargo pants and tactical pants.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Price on this light is very nice  thinking of buying it.


----------



## smallcrap (May 2, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



> I like the fact the ST11 can tail stand (unlike the XT11), but wish it had a crenulated bezel like that of the XT11.



This is big on the utility side for me. Since these things can easily light up a room, it'd be nice to be able to stand it during a power outage.

And it's 21 bucks less than the XT11!


----------



## Overclocker (May 3, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*






next to the Nitecore MH25

pretty good flashlight! suitable for a very wide range of applications so naturally it doesn't excel in some areas. forward clicky tailswitch is the MASTER on/off. side button changes modes or puts it in standby. if tailswitch is off then side button doesn't do anything so goodnews no accidental activation here 

only 4 brightness levels but they appear very well and evenly spaced-out to the human eye. it may not seem like it judging from the raw numbers on the specs sheet but the seemingly big jumps in the ST11 brightness levels are IMHO very well chosen for the vast majority of typical usage scenarios. very reminiscent of a Quark's spacing, but instead of 5 levels you only get 4. yes just like Quarks the ST11 has proper low modes.

it isn't obvious from the pictures but it doesn't have a typical tailcap, instead the head is unscrewed to change the battery. 

takes long 70mm cells. flat tops no problem.

ceiling bounce on a light meter shows ~26% stepdown after 5 minutes. 

but despite the driver being moved to the head it still uses PWM in typical Klarus fashion. it's a sufficiently high frequency so it isn't distracting.


----------



## FlashLion (May 3, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Thanks for the info Overclocker 
Very nice picture :thumbsup:


----------



## Labrador72 (May 7, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

The Klarus ST2C has been announced on the Klarus website http://www.klaruslight.com/plist_show.php?id=59&lge=en


----------



## kj2 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



Labrador72 said:


> The Klarus ST2C has been announced on the Klarus website http://www.klaruslight.com/plist_show.php?id=59&lge=en


Thanks  have add that light into this thread.


----------



## C-channel (May 20, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

So, any other updates or reviews to this light?


----------



## kj2 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



C-channel said:


> So, any other updates or reviews to this light?



Not really, and I find this a problem with Klarus lights. They do make nice lights, but it takes for ever to see a review on it. Klarus really should consider to
send some reviews their new light when it comes out.


----------



## kj2 (May 21, 2013)

Klarus ST2C now available at HKe


----------



## Overclocker (May 28, 2013)

ST11 SMO is out. ST2C SMO as well. I'm happy to report that klarus got the reflectors right. Absolutely no donut holes with both lights!

ST2C not just bigger hotspot due to smaller head but also broader beam due to shallower reflector. More peripheral vision but at the expense of throw.

Lumens difference is very little between the two, as per ceiling bounce.

ST2C stepdown same ~26% after 5mins

PS:
anyone else noticed that klarus' logo is a suppressor K-baffle?


----------



## kj2 (May 28, 2013)

Overclocker said:


>



Very nice lights  hope to have both one-day.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 3, 2013)

interesting...


----------



## kj2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> interesting...



Cool  -this stuff makes me wanna buy Klarus lights


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 3, 2013)

Interesting gadget .Uses Micro USB port and because it is not built in the flashlight you can carry it and use it only when that's needed.Screwing on the head end will eliminate the need of dual-layer tube body.Also will not affect the lenght of the flashlight!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Price of the CH11 and CH2c will be made by distributor I've been told.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 4, 2013)

flashlion said:


> Interesting gadget .Uses Micro USB port and because it is not built in the flashlight you can carry it and use it only when that's needed.Screwing on the head end will eliminate the need of dual-layer tube body.Also will not affect the lenght of the flashlight!



well you really don't need dual-layer body tube because it's gonna be like nitecore. need to click the switch to charge.

but yes it's a very nifty idea! no added length. no waterproofing issues. it's one of those "why didn't i think of that" ideas


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



kj2 said:


> So, there will be two new klarus lights on my watch/to-buy list





Overclocker said:


> next to the Nitecore MH25
> 
> pretty good flashlight! suitable for a very wide range of applications so naturally it doesn't excel in some areas. forward clicky tailswitch is the MASTER on/off. side button changes modes or puts it in standby. if tailswitch is off then side button doesn't do anything so goodnews no accidental activation here
> 
> ...



So if the clickie switch fails you have to replace the whole body?


Sent from a cellphone using tapmyfinger


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



LightWalker said:


> So if the clickie switch fails you have to replace the whole body?
> 
> 
> Sent from a cellphone using tapmyfinger


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*






copper star


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



Overclocker said:


> copper star



Is that the module inside the ST11?


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



kj2 said:


> Is that the module inside the ST11?



yep


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



Overclocker said:


> yep



Cool  - was it difficult to open-up the head?


----------



## kamuro (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Just bought one of these from goinggear and I'm in love. I've had a quark 1232 turbo x for about 2 years now, and been looking to upgrade. Figured id spring for the new nitecore srt7 as well as this little gem.

I genuinely thought this light would be given to my wife or something, but after using it...I love this light 1000x more than the quark (which is a fantastic light in its own right).

spill is very bright, throw is adequate, hot spot is huge. UI is arranged simply with all the important functions I like. Price could be a lot more for sure. 

The only gripe I have is lack of an include holster...but one can be found cheap enough...

I'm surprised there's not more buzz about this light, but either way, I love it.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



kj2 said:


> Cool  - was it difficult to open-up the head?



easy. just unscrew the bezel, pop off the side button, and the module just drops right out


----------



## kj2 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

 in German


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Has anyone tried the new ones with two 18350's instead of the 18650 or two 16340''s, etc?


My XT11 is brightest with two IMR 18350's, next with two IMR 16340's, CR123's, 18650.


I'm HOPING that the new lights also take advantage of the added juice, and/or are able to drive the 18650 to deliver the same output as the two 18350's, etc.


----------



## pinhead (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

Here is a video which shows KLARUS ST2C at night:


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

@pinhead -I just posted that video 2 days ago. 2 posts above you.


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

So is the production version smo or orange peel because I can only find orange peel for sale ?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

I think the ST11 has an OP reflector while the ST2C a smooth one.


----------



## kamuro (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

just got back from backcountry camping for a week in nowhere maine. st11 worked awesome. great, useful light, easy UI...it was my go-to light, and although it lasted longer than the other lights with cr123's, i went through more with the st11 simply because i used it a lot more. the beam pattern in perfect. just all around super happy with it. great job klarus.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



Labrador72 said:


> I think the ST11 has
> 
> an OP reflector while the ST2C a smooth one.



Both st11 & st2c have a choice of op or smo but its the dealers choice which one to carry


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*



kamuro said:


> just got back from backcountry camping for a week in nowhere maine. st11 worked awesome. great, useful light, easy UI...it was my go-to light, and although it lasted longer than the other lights with cr123's, i went through more with the st11 simply because i used it a lot more. the beam pattern in perfect. just all around super happy with it. great job klarus.



Which reflector does yours have, is the beam smooth?


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 29, 2013)

E


Overclocker said:


> ST11 SMO is out. ST2C SMO as well. I'm happy to report that klarus got the reflectors right. Absolutely no donut holes with both lights!
> 
> ST2C not just bigger hotspot due to smaller head but also broader beam due to shallower reflector. More peripheral vision but at the expense of throw.
> 
> ...



Are there any rings in the beam with the smooth reflector?


----------



## AFireInside (Aug 6, 2013)

Got the ST11 recently and find it's output is woefully dull on a single 18650, my SC52 running a 14500 seems twice as bright! 

Tried it on 2x 16340's and this make it seem a little brighter than the SC52, where i'd expect it to be on a single 18650. Is this normal???


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you talking for the Klarus ST11? ST11 is one of the brightest new flashlights in this size reflector.I don't know why it looks so bad to you.Does your SC52 more throw.Tell me where to buy one like your.
I don't know how you are measuring the output,but I can't find a difference with two batteries.What batteries you use.I hope not ***fires...


----------



## AFireInside (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, the Klarus ST11. I'm just comparing them by eyesight on the ceiling. It is so noticeable that a light meter is not necessary.

I only use Panasonic NCR18650A's, and the 16340's are keeppower's


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 6, 2013)

I tried mine with 2x18650 and no difference.Can you measure the current draw from the battery? Maybe there is a bad connection problem.
I measured 2.5A from a fully charged battery.


----------



## strap624 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the ST11 on the way. I just received a Nightcore EA4, Fenix PD35, and a LED Lenser P7 yesterday. I bought these as groomsmen's gifts, although I am going to keep one of them for myself. I really like the PD35 but I'm going to wait to see the ST11 before I decide which one to keep. What do you guys think?


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 6, 2013)

ST11 is the highest quality flashlight I have,excellent anodizing,very thick aluminum-which is good for using for a long time,but you should try the UI on all of them to see which is the most convenient for you.
If the UI is not comfortable for you,quality is not important.


----------



## strap624 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, initially I thought I would gravitate toward the EA4 but after playing with it, I kind of realized it wasn't very practical for my uses. It's thick and heavy and although it is very bright, it's designed for having a long throw. It's not very useful up close because it has an intense hotspot, the pd35 is much broader flood and nearly just as bright at short distances. I'll wait and see how the st11 stacks up.


----------



## smallcrap (Aug 16, 2013)

Any news on that ST11 strap624?


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* Klarus ST11*

The ST2C has an annoying design flaw.





I was able to get it out by removing the bezel.


----------

